# Can you PM a pic w/out a URL like you can in threads?



## mollyanne (Feb 14, 2011)

I would like to post a photo in my Food Art thread but would like to get approval first from Admin/Mods. Unfortunately, I can't PM a photo to them without a URL. I don't have one so what I need is a "Browse" box so I can click on the folder it's in...just like I do when posting photos in threads where there's a box called "Attach Files" and "Manage Attachments". But that option doesn't appear in my PM mailbox. I know if I join a photo-sharing site that it will give me a URL for each photo but I don't want to join anything else really.

My HTML is off...is that why? Smilies are on, code is on, and BG is on but the HTML option is off. 

How can I get approval for this photo? It's not that important that I even post it but this will come up again and again so I thought now is as good a time as any to ask.

Thank you :flowers:


----------



## pacanis (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe one of the mods has the option to email them.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 14, 2011)

If you click post reply, in the box that opens, there is a little paperclip on the tool bar. You should be able to browse your files and select one to upload.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh shucks.....I just saw you were asking about PM. I best look at that. I hardly ever use it.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 14, 2011)

Hmmm... I reckon not. Sorry for the confusion. Or, rather , I am sorry I was confused.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 14, 2011)

You can use the Contact Us link and send it to the help desk via email.

That can be a work around as you can't attach pictures to PMs.


----------



## mollyanne (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you Pacanis and Hoot. I think FrankZ has nailed it though. Thanks Frank. It will be forthcoming via ContactUs/Email. I think the pic is hilarious and artfully rendered but you know how "art" can be . I've pushed the envelope a few times in the name of art but just not sure about this one.

EDIT: Okay, that didn't work. There is nothing that says "Attachments" in the email with "Browse" for files to find it. Copy and pasting wasn't working for me either.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 14, 2011)

Mollyanne, pick a mod, any mod, and do this:
Click on their name
Open their profile page
Click on the Contact Info tab

If they have the option to email them, it will say so under the ways you can contact them. Clicking on their email addy will open _your_ email program. For instance, you could send a private email to Hoot if you wish following the steps I listed. Frank does not have a way to email him directly, but other mods might. It is an option we can have set up on our page, to have others email us or not. Typically it will not list that person's addy for us to see, just their username, but on this forum you can see their addy.


----------



## mollyanne (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay pacanis, i'll try that...thank you


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 14, 2011)

You can also send an email to support@discusscooking.com


----------



## mollyanne (Feb 14, 2011)

Done deal.  Emailing from my personal email account using support@discusscooking.com worked. Thank you.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 15, 2011)

Go ahead and post the photo anyway.  If it's inappropriate it will be deleted in no time.


----------

